# 17.-18. elokuuta



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How should I read the dates "17.-18. elokuuta" as in

Weekend Festival järjestettiin ensimmäistä kertaa 17.-18. elokuuta Luukin ulkoilualueella.

My guess is "seitsemästatoista kahdeksaantoista elokuuta". Is this correct?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

This would be read "seitsemännestätoista kahdeksanteentoista elokuuta". When the numbers have full stops after them they are automatically read as ordinals.

HTH
S


----------



## akana

By "full stop," do you mean the periods? How would this differ, if at all, in spoken language?


----------



## Finland

Hello,

yes I meant the periods. In spoken Finnish you would still use the ordinals in this context: for example seittemännestätoista kaheksanteentoista. Depending a bit on the dialect background. If you are talking about cardinal numbers (17–18 instead of 17.–18.) in spoken Finnish you would say: "seittemästätoista kaheksaantoista" (this being again only one dialectal variant).

HTH
S


----------



## Spongiformi

As a funny detail it should be mentioned that in informal spoken language you could hear it in the form of:

_"Seitsemäs[toista] viiva kahdeksastoista elokuuta."_

Yes, the line (hyphen) between the numbers would be spoken aloud. All the language experts naturally frown on the practice (as you can imagine), but it's still done often enough. I wonder if such a thing is unique to Finnish...


----------



## akana

Spongiformi said:


> As a funny detail it should be mentioned that in informal spoken language you could hear it in the form of:
> 
> _"Seitsemäs[toista] viiva kahdeksastoista elokuuta."_
> 
> Yes, the line (hyphen) between the numbers would be spoken aloud. All the language experts naturally frown on the practice (as you can imagine), but it's still done often enough. I wonder if such a thing is unique to Finnish...



My apologies to the language experts, but I think I will be using this. During my last trip to Finland, I really struggled to decline the numbers correctly without taking thirty seconds to say such a simple thing. The declension is very irregular. And naturally, everyone asks you from what date to what date you will be in Finland. I found myself saying it just as EVOO suggests at the top of the thread. Just curious, do any Finns say it that way in spoken language (drop the cardinal number element, even though that is what is meant)?


----------



## Finland

Hello!



akana said:


> Just curious, do any Finns say it that way in spoken language (drop the cardinal number element, even though that is what is meant)?



I'm sorry, what's your question here? What do you mean by dropping the cardinal number element?

S


----------



## akana

I'm sorry, I meant "ordinal." To say, for example, "Olen Suomessa seitsemästätoista kahdeksaantoista elokuuta."


----------



## Finland

Hello!



akana said:


> To say, for example, "Olen Suomessa seitsemästätoista kahdeksaantoista elokuuta."



Oh, so that they would use cardinal and not ordinal numbers? I don't think a native speaker would say that. It sounds just like in English "from seventeen to eighteen August" and makes "elokuuta" sound like a plural. It would be better then to say "seitsemästoista viiva kahdeksastoista"; that still sounds a bit peculiar, but at least it is not incorrect.

HTH
S


----------



## akana

Thanks! And I'll keep trying with the ordinals.


----------



## akana

EVOO, here is a good exercise. After typing them out and saying them aloud, I think I finally got it. And now it's time to ice my jaw.

1.-2. ensimmäisestä toiseen (elokuuta)
2.-3. toisesta kolmanteen (elokuuta)
3.-4. kolmannesta neljänteen (elokuuta)
4.-5- neljännestä viidenteen (elokuuta)
5.-6. viidennestä kuudenteen (elokuuta)
6.-7. kuudennesta seitsemänteen (elokuuta)
7.-8. seitsemännestä kahdeksanteen (elokuuta)
8.-9. kahdeksannesta yhdeksänteen (elokuuta)
9.-10. yhdeksännestä kymmenenteen (elokuuta)
10.-11. kymmenennestä yhdenteentoista (elokuuta)
11.-12. yhdennestätoista kahdenteentoista (elokuuta)
12.-13. kahdennestatoista kolmanteentoista (elokuuta)
13.-14. kolmannestatoista neljänteentoista (elokuuta)
14.-15. neljännestätoista viidenteentoista (elokuuta)
15.-16. viidennestätoista kuudenteentoista (elokuuta)
16.-17. kuudennestatoista seitsemänteentoista (elokuuta)
17.-18. seitsemännestätoista kahdeksanteentoista (elokuuta)
18.-19. kahdeksannestatoista yhdeksänteentoista (elokuuta)
19.-20. yhdeksännestätoista kahdenteenkymmenenteen (elokuuta)
20.-21. kahdennestakymmenennestä kahdenteenkymmenenteenensimmäiseen (elokuuta)
21.-22. kahdennestakymmenennestäensimmäisestä kahdenteenkymmenenteentoiseen (elokuuta)
22.-23. kahdennestakymmenennestätoisesta kahdenteenkymmenenteenkolmanteen (elokuuta)
23.-24. kahdennestakymmenennestäkolmannesta kahdenteenkymmenenteenneljänteen (elokuuta)
24.-25. kahdennestakymmenennestäneljännestä kahdenteenkymmenenteenviidenteen (elokuuta)
25.-26. kahdennestakymmenennestäviidennestä kahdenteenkymmenenteenkuudenteen (elokuuta)
26.-27. kahdennestakymmenennestäkuudennesta kahdenteenkymmenenteenseitsemänteen (elokuuta)
27.-28. kahdennestakymmenennestäseitsemännestä kahdenteenkymmenenteenkahdeksanteen (elokuuta)
28.-29. kahdennestakymmenennestäkahdeksannesta kahdenteenkymmenenteenyhdeksänteen (elokuuta)
29.-30. kahdennestakymmenennestäyhdeksännestä kolmanteenkymmenenteen (elokuuta)
30.-31. kolmannestakymmenennestä kolmanteenkymmenenteenensimmäiseen (elokuuta)


----------

